# Neapolitan Ice Cream



## debodun (May 25, 2020)

Clever idea or worst idea ever?


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 25, 2020)

Clever and tasty!

Neapolitan ice cream was one of my childhood favourites!


----------



## jerry old (May 25, 2020)

decisions, decisions, decisions, which part to eat first when sliced?
chocolate usually wins, then the strawberry


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 25, 2020)

Can't believe I'm saying this, but as a kid I was never a big fan of chocolate, so chocolate sat on the plate until last, and with vanilla being my favourite, of course that went first.


----------



## Pam (May 25, 2020)

Worst idea for me personally. I really dislike chocolate ice cream and not keen on strawberry either. I'll just have the vanilla.


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 25, 2020)

Yup, I dislike chocolate


----------



## hollydolly (May 25, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Clever and tasty!
> 
> Neapolitan ice cream was one of my childhood favourites!


 I think maybe because we were very limited with flavours back when I was a kid  Neopolitan was seen as  kind of exotic..  I didn't like it then.. and I still wouldn't have it today ...


----------



## hollydolly (May 25, 2020)

Talking of ice-cream I have some Pistachio flavour in the freezer.. it's so hot this evening, I think I might go and get some . I cant eat much ice -cream at any one sitting tho' can any of you ?


----------



## In The Sticks (May 25, 2020)

Great marketing idea.

We used to get the individually wrapped slices.  I don't think I've had it as an adult.


----------



## In The Sticks (May 25, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> I think maybe because we were very limited with flavours back when I was a kid  Neopolitan was seen as  kind of exotic..  I didn't like it then.. and I still wouldn't have it today ...


It's certainly not the best quality.

Regarding your other post: pistachio is among my favourites.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 25, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> I think maybe because we were very limited with flavours back when I was a kid  Neopolitan was seen as  kind of exotic..  I didn't like it then.. and I still wouldn't have it today ...


It's true! I remember plain flavours... vanilla, chocolate, strawberry, and cherry, and I remember maple-walnut, too, but that's about it.

Do remember there being an ice cream hut a few blocks away that sold tiger ice cream, but I only ever remember getting ice cream from there the one time.

In our house it was always plain vanilla.


----------



## Kaila (May 25, 2020)

Regarding original post question, above, ^^^^

it did seem like a good idea at that time!     
_ANY _ ice cream was great, and the colors and flavors, were appealing....

till someone took all of just one flavor. 

Now, @hollydolly  Pistachio sounds even better....but I too can just have a small bit at a time.


----------



## debodun (May 25, 2020)

Spumoni is based on the three-in-one flavors.


----------



## hollydolly (May 25, 2020)

I'm eating a small bowl of pistachio ice-cream now....


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 25, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> I'm eating a small bowl of pistachio ice-cream now....


You just HAD to mention that, didn't you?

Just looking to make everyone jealous here, aren't you?


----------



## debodun (May 25, 2020)

Something for everyone


----------



## Kaila (May 25, 2020)

I want the middle scoop!


----------



## jerry old (May 25, 2020)

and then there are DRUMSTICKS, YUP, YUP


----------



## debodun (May 25, 2020)

I loved ice cream sandwiches when I was a kid. Heck - I love them now! Too bad they are so caloric. A few years ago I bought some no fat, no sugar ice milk. Big mistake. I might as well licked an ice cube for all the creamy flavor it had.


----------



## MarciKS (May 25, 2020)

Sometimes I like to switch it up cuz I get tired of the same ol'. So it's nice to have Neapolitan. I occasionally do rainbow sherbet as well. I don't like just vanilla or just strawberry alone. So this affords me a little of it all.


----------



## debodun (May 25, 2020)

Whan I was a tyke, that had these novelty treats. My dad call them "Push 'em up Tony". They are probably still around although I don't look much at ice cream anymore. I allow myself a few half-gallons in the summer.


----------



## jujube (May 25, 2020)

A slice of Neapolitan (we always called it "Napoleon") ice cream between two Graham crackers was the ultimate treat of my childhood.  It was hard to eat it fast enough; usually we had it dripping off our elbows before we finished.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 25, 2020)

I love it and haven't had it in ages!


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 25, 2020)

I never cared for it but I remember my grandmother buying bulk individually wrapped slices of it for baby showers back in the late 60s.  She thought that it was a very elegant way to serve ice cream with cake.

I never cared for spumoni but I always enjoyed biscuit tortoni.


----------



## oldman (May 25, 2020)

We used to put it (3 flavors) between two waffles. I also liked is as part of a “Walkaway Sundae.”


----------



## Gardenlover (May 25, 2020)

My sister and I would eat only the chocolate, which made my pop furious.


----------



## old medic (May 27, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Neapolitan ice cream was one of my childhood favorites!



As was mine.... a vary rare treat as a kid


----------



## jujube (May 27, 2020)

Remember?

"I scream
You scream
We all scream
for ice cream!"


----------



## RadishRose (May 27, 2020)

Vanchocstraw


----------



## Kaila (May 27, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> Vanchocstraw



Or …. , "Choc VanStraw"  

Would have made a great name for it. 
Catchy, and Sounds like the name of a famous actor or baron or figure in history.


----------



## Pinky (May 27, 2020)

Last week, we went to the only dairy outlet that has grape ice cream (my favourite) .. to our disappointment, it was still closed from winter - even though their online site said it was open 

We went to another dairy, but were disappointed in their ice cream. The orange had as much vanilla through it as it did, orange. The amount was generous though.

With Neapolitan, strawberry, then chocolate, vanilla last.


----------



## RadishRose (May 27, 2020)

Pinky said:


> Last week, we went to the only dairy outlet that has grape ice cream (my favourite) .. to our disappointment, it was still closed from winter - even though their online site said it was open
> 
> We went to another dairy, but were disappointed in their ice cream. The orange had as much vanilla through it as it did, orange. The amount was generous though.
> 
> With Neapolitan, strawberry, then chocolate, vanilla last.


LOL, unless you turn it upside down?


----------



## gennie (May 27, 2020)

It was never my favorite but with ice cream, there is no bad.  It is good, better and best.  

I no longer indulge often but when I do it is chocolate, the more intense, the better.


----------



## Lewkat (May 27, 2020)

debodun said:


> Whan I was a tyke, that had these novelty treats. My dad call them "Push 'em up Tony". They are probably still around although I don't look much at ice cream anymore. I allow myself a few half-gallons in the summer.
> 
> View attachment 106697
> [/QUOTEWe called these rockets when I was a kid.


----------



## Lewkat (May 27, 2020)

Never cared for the Neopolitan.  I love peach ice cream, but it is hard to find.  More of a summer item.  I prefer Gelato or Sherbert to anything at all.  Never chocolate.


----------



## Kaila (May 27, 2020)

Peach flavor anything sounds good to me.  Send me a scoop, next time you find some, @Lewkat

if you can keep it from melting on its way.


----------



## Lewkat (May 27, 2020)

Kaila said:


> Peach flavor anything sounds good to me.  Send me a scoop, next time you find some, @Lewkat
> 
> if you can keep it from melting on its way.


You got it, Kaila.


----------



## Sliverfox (Jun 2, 2020)

Didn't like it as a kid,, rates right up there with Marbled cake, <vanilla & chocolate.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 2, 2020)

Sliverfox said:


> Didn't like it as a kid,, rates right up there with Marbled cake, <vanilla & chocolate.



Marbled cake.… Not enough chocolate...I suppose.
Or not enough vanilla. Depending on which you like.

Likewise,Neapolitan has not enough chocolate....or not enough strawberry....or.....
well, you get my drift!   

Then again, marbled cake doesn't taste like either chocolate or vanilla. 

But it sure looks pretty!  As does the Neapolitan Ice cream, so no need to actually _eat it! _


----------

